

Neurogrid: Stanford circuit board simulates million neurons and billions synapses - espeed
http://www.stanford.edu/group/brainsinsilicon/challenge.html

======
hershel
This talks about offering simulating millions of neurons and the interactions
accurately. But since Google's famous cat experiment and further work
succeeded simulating 10 billion of neurons(with a simple model) on a small
number of Gpu's , it raises the interesting question: has someone been able to
show any interesting benefits of accurate simulation ?

